# Cabinet Drawer Stops 23rs



## RC_Racers (Jun 14, 2005)

Hello, again!

Our second modification was to create a "stopper" for the roll-out drawers in the pantry cabinet. On our first trip we had the oh-so-fun experience of playing "52 pick-up" with our cereal & craker boxes, coffee jars, etc. Apparently, the drawers were rolling when we turned and pushing the cabinet door open. Our food items dumped out all over the trailer.

We considered various types of "baby proofers," but ultimately realized there was a much simpler solution. We took a strip of base board moulding and cut it to a length that would fit just INSIDE the cabinet opening. We put velcro on the ends, as well as on the opening. Adding foam padding to the inside was an extra plus to keep the drawers from getting banged up. We took our first trip with our new "drawer stops" this past weekend, and they worked wonderfully. All our food stayed in the cabinet.

All in all, it took about 1+ hour to complete the whole project. The best part is that it really doesn't change the overall look of the trailer at all.

Cabinet Stoppers


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice job RC_Racers looks good
Don


----------



## Madden6 (Oct 17, 2004)

Great idea! Had the same problem on our trip!

PS- OUr snacks look to be the same as yours!!!!


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice Job!! Looks good.

Another version, use a dowel and drill a hole in front of the drawer. While travelling insert the dowel into the hole and it creates a stop so the drawer can't slid out.


----------



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

Nice. I think I'll look into that this weekend. 
Thanks for posting the pics!


----------



## McBeth (Feb 19, 2005)

Great idea !
Adding it to my list of things to do.


----------



## Howie (Jun 19, 2005)

cool idea. I found on the trip home from the dealer that even though our drawers were totally empty when we got home them darn cabinets were open and the drawers out so this will help ......... Thanks!


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Our solution to this problem took 3 minutes to solve. One small square piece of velcro on the door's upper corner and another piece on the door frame. Connect with another strip of velcro. Holds door closed nicely.

Randy


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Love the pictures but can you post them in the Outbackers gallery. Set up a folder in there just for your trailer or put them in the mods folder.

We just put a cereal box in on its side to do the same thing but on the way home the boxes can be empty and get tossed so a permanent mod is better.


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

I kinda like the "rubber door stop" method someone else here on the forum suggested. They came two to a pack at Walmart. When using the drawers there is room to set them to the side. When packing up there part of the check list to make sure they are to the front.

drifter


----------

